# New Lionel wont operate unless whistle/bell button is depressed.



## iznthesky (Dec 25, 2011)

Purchased a new Lionel Train (Entry Level) Pennsylvania Flyer for my son and although it is simple enough to put together....I am sure it is not operationg correctly. Fast Track, 40W PowerMax Transformer. Made in 2009.

The locomotive will not operate when the throttle is given power. The green light come on and the transformer hums when it is plugged in, but it wont move. If we depress either of the buttons: Whistle or Bell, The Locomotive will move, forward, neutral, reverse...etc. But we have to hold down the button for this to continue. If the Whistle button is pressed, the throttle will operate normally, but again we must keep the whistle or bell button pressed. Releasing the button will stop the operation.

If I had purchased this set locally I would simply return it, but..I purchased it through EBAY and the return period has expired.

Please help

Thank You for the advice.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

LIonel trouble shooting page

Make sure you have the wires are set up per the direstions. WIth sounds you may need to recharge the battert.et the engine sit on the track with the light on. Maybe it needs a new battery. 9 volt. The same problem may be in our history but I am not sure.


----------



## iznthesky (Dec 25, 2011)

*Battery?....what battery?...*

Ok...I feel dumb now!...where is the battery compartment?

Again...I really appreciate the help...this is a clear example of just how much I don't know about this hobby.

thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this is not a battery issue, at least I can't imagine how it could be. Truthfully, it sounds like a transformer issue. 

The locomotive should move when you give it throttle, you can run it without the tender, so obviously sounds doesn't enter into the picture.

What's the exact set number off the main box?


----------



## iznthesky (Dec 25, 2011)

*Correct...without tender problem is still there.*

Pennsylvania Flyer Freight Train, # 6-30089

Dat of manufacture July 2009. 

Applying throttle = no response from engine
" " + hold bell = engine moves appropriate to throttle input
Release bell, = engine stop; even if throttle is still applied.
Of course each time I apply throttle + hold bell the engine goes through foward, 
neutral, reverse , neutral, forward....etc. etc.

right now my son has the throttle set about 40% and the engine moves when he holds the bell button down. He is young and doesn't understand that this is not the proper way that this is supposed to operate. the whistle operates just fine. the direction button doesn't seem to do anything.


again, thanks for all the knowledge out there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No battery.

Here is the troubleshoot video. and other instructions

Scroll down.


All I could find is the A U connections for the track. Must be the transformer.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

iznthesky said:


> Pennsylvania Flyer Freight Train, # 6-30089
> 
> Dat of manufacture July 2009.
> 
> ...






sounds like you have the track wired backwards,,the A terminal hooks to the center rail and the U terminal hooks to the out side rail, when connecting fastrack,look carefull,as the terminals on the track will fool you, its easy to get them backwards, if you have a terminal track piece as it came in the set,you should have a black wire and a red wire,black on the "U" terminal on your transformer ,and red on the "a" terminal also make sure you are on the track power side and not on accy. side


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with Mike, double check your wiring hookup.
Are you sure it is hooked up right?
Did you get instructions with it?

I don't know about fast track as I never ran it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fastrack has slip-on connections under each section for connecting power. They sell a power section, but it's just like the others with a notch in it, pretty useless if you have a small round file.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Fastrack has slip-on connections under each section for connecting power. They sell a power section, but it's just like the others with a notch in it, pretty useless if you have a small round file.


very true, but I don't even cut the notch,I just drill a hole in my lay out table and drop the wires down through,now I know that every one can't do that because they may be on the floor,and the wife may not like holes drilled in her hard wood,...I'm just saying thats what I do, I have fourteen power drops,two 180 watt power house "bricks" ..hope its enough power..mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if the breakers don't pop, it's enough power.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, if the breakers don't pop, it's enough power.


I'am thinking its almost enough power,I can run five locos at once...easy.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> very true, but I don't even cut the notch,I just drill a hole in my lay out table and drop the wires down through,now I know that every one can't do that because they may be on the floor,and the wife may not like holes drilled in her hard wood,...I'm just saying that's what I do....


And the nice thing is that you can tie on anywhere, really. You never lose lock-ons, since every piece has their own, built right in, and quite invisible.


----------



## iznthesky (Dec 25, 2011)

OK guys...thanks for all the help...here is what I know so far: The wiring is not that complicated! two wires can only be hooked up one way...or the other. It doesnt operate either way. I put a multimeter to the out-put red and black screws and apply throttle...nothing. Hold either button Bell or Horn and I get between 0 and 17 volts AC. Note: when I am checking NO leads are connected to the track. 

Next: How receptive is Lionel to replacing a new transformer..I dont have the receipt. ? 

again, thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it sure sounds like the transformer is bad. As for replacing it, I'm sure they'll want proof of purchase.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, it sure sounds like the transformer is bad. As for replacing it, I'm sure they'll want proof of purchase.


yes ,I agree,is there no chance of getting a recipt? if not ,I would at least call lionel and splane the problem,they may{by some mircle} help you,OR you could take it to a lionel repair person,if one is in your area,I know they can be fixed,good luck!........mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A new 40W or larger transformer will only set you back $15-20, so I'd consider just getting a replacement.


----------

